# Why we hate (or love, eww) the Rubik's Revolution



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

1.) It's a bastardization (can I say that) of the original, made for non-cubers who are too lazy to go online to figure out how to solve theirs on their shelf; while it just collecting dust.
2.) It looks really easy. Seriously, It looks like all you need to do is to put a finger on each center piece and press them all each time a color lights up.
3.) Is it the same pattern every time?
4.) If #2 works, then WR is extremely easy to get.

*i have not played one yet, and #2-3 are guesses.


Discuss/Agree/Disagree/etc.


----------



## Chris_111_chriS (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree. I think it's frustrating when people see me solving a rubik's cube they tell me they have a rubik's revolution and they're happy they have it. It seems it's an excuse to not being able to solve a rubik's cube. Please correct me if I'm wrong but I haven't seen one person that has a rubik's revolution, that can also solve a rubik's cube sub 90s. (P.S. I'm not trying to be mean, to all you R'sR owners, it's just frustrating!)


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2009)

it's not a puzzle, it's completely different. comparing it to a puzzle really makes no sense.

i'm completely indifferent to it. i have no desire to purchase one but i don't give a damn if anyone else does. just like i don't care if they buy pepsi or crackers at the grocery.

also, you really don't have the right to be mad at people for having it. do you think that the fact that you can solve a rubik's cube is special? it means you practiced. just like anyone else could. please, lets get over this.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

i have one, but im never going to open it, its just for collecting purposes


----------



## BillB (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's basically the game "Simon". A relative gave me one for Christmas which I promptly cut up and used the pieces and the cool stickers (the only nice thing about a Revolution) to make a 2x2 and a 1x1!

Bill


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 26, 2009)

Either way, it somehow got voted toy of the year.


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> 1.) It's a bastardization (can I say that) of the original, made for non-cubers who are too lazy to go online to figure out how to solve theirs on their shelf; while it just collecting dust.
> 2.) It looks really easy. Seriously, It looks like all you need to do is to put a finger on each center piece and press them all each time a color lights up.
> 3.) Is it the same pattern every time?
> 4.) If #2 works, then WR is extremely easy to get.
> ...



If #2 and #3 on your list were true, the Rubik's Revolution would be even more worthless than it already is. However, they are not (pressing a color that isn't lit up counts against you, and while certain patterns have been observed, it definitely isn't the same sequence every time), which is why Stefan/Dror's WR is actually impressive (for their patience and persistence, if nothing else. Seriously, how many of you have the patience to hit those buttons 999 times?).


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

> also, you really don't have the right to be mad at people for having it. do you think that the fact that you can solve a rubik's cube is special? it means you practiced. just like anyone else could. please, lets get over this.



lol, you misinterpreted me. It's like having someone make something that you spent years to learn, (a passion, let's say) so easy a child can do it. It's an exaggeration, but you get my point. And to your second statement: you can say that about anything, so I won't count it, no need to be so harsh.

C'mon, don't be mad. I can't have one of the only other true capitalists here mad at me.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

shelly, how long are the sequences?


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2009)

The observed patterns apply mostly to the CodeBreakers game. Some people have found that the secret sequence isn't completely random and is always one from a certain list. There was a post a while back on the forum, but the search function has been temporarily disabled and I can't find it.

As far as I can recall though, nobody's done such analysis on the Lightspeed game. We have found that the first light is white more often than would be dictated by random chance (which helps for Lightspeed BLD), but after that not much is known. I believe the current record for Lightspeed BLD is 3.


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> > also, you really don't have the right to be mad at people for having it. do you think that the fact that you can solve a rubik's cube is special? it means you practiced. just like anyone else could. please, lets get over this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i'm not mad at anyone, and my comment was actually more at the chris poster after you that wrote "It seems it's an excuse to not being able to solve a rubik's cube." That sort of talk is silly.

And yes, we lovers of freedom must stick together. We might be the only two in the Northeast!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> As far as I can recall though, nobody's done such analysis on the Lightspeed game.


Hmm, never thought about that. Given that CodeBreaker is as bad as it is (something like only 14 different solutions?), I wouldn't be surprised if Lightspeed also had few different and perhaps very repetitive paths. Someone with the ability to build an RRR (Rubik's Revolution robot) ought to find out (no humans must be tortured in the making of that analysis).


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that the Revolution is pretty cool, and I enjoyed when I visited a cousin of mine who had it.

It's being bashed here because you're comparing it to a puzzle. It's a nice toy with a several modes to play on, you're not just pressing light up buttons the whole time.

I can see that it can be annoying when non-cubers buy it and think they're on the same page as you with your speedsolving now.... just let them be happy, unless they're rude about it...

However the problem doesn't seem to be about how the toy itself is bad, but how it's affects cubers and non-cubers. What actually makes it a BAD TOY? If you haven't played with one, you're in no position to talk about how bad it is based off of assumptions.
And when people do talk about why it may be a bad toy, I'm still saying that I like it. Not a 'must buy', but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 28, 2009)

Lightspeed BLD!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> What actually makes it a BAD TOY? If you haven't played with one, you're in no position to talk about how bad it is based off of assumptions.



The buttons are so far down a hole that you end up hurting your fingers against the edge of the hole. If you're going to do a bunch of playing with it, you should put bandaids on your fingers first.


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Mar 28, 2009)

I purchased one just because it had rubiks on, now i REALLY regret it. Its sitting on a shelf gathering dust, waste of almost 20 pound. I played with it for an hour and then thought how rubbish it was.

I dont use it at all now. And i own one and get sub 90 solves , my signature is out of date by the way.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 28, 2009)

I got one for xmas and I really don't like it, it gets boring really quickly, the voice is so annoying and it's loud (even when you turn it down). The mrs liked it, but same as me the novelty soon wore off.

I'm just contemplating 'peeling off the stickers' (yeah this is one cube I can say this for) and putting them on my 2x2 as I think they will look cool.



IamWEB said:


> you're not just pressing light up buttons the whole time.



Oh Really? What else can it do?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 28, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I got one for xmas and I really don't like it, it gets boring really quickly, the voice is so annoying and it's loud (even when you turn it down). The mrs liked it, but same as me the novelty soon wore off.
> 
> I'm just contemplating 'peeling off the stickers' (yeah this is one cube I can say this for) and putting them on my 2x2 as I think they will look cool.
> 
> ...



It can do the Google.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> It's being bashed here because you're comparing it to a puzzle.


Wrong. It's being bashed here because it deceives, looks like the real thing for no reason and was even called an "improvement" and other stupid advertising. The "Rubik's *Revolution* Fact Sheet" on the official site has 13 items about the original cube and *none* about the revolution, that gives you a hint about how much it tries to rip off the original. If it didn't attempt to fool people into thinking it has anything to do with the real thing, we wouldn't even be talking about it at all! Don't blame *us* for comparing it to the real thing, blame *them*.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 29, 2009)

I have one. There are 6 games, in case you guys didn't know.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 30, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for xmas and I really don't like it, it gets boring really quickly, the voice is so annoying and it's loud (even when you turn it down). The mrs liked it, but same as me the novelty soon wore off.
> ...



That's nothing. My Nan can even do the Google.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 30, 2009)

It's more of an actual puzzle than how magic is set up...


----------

